# Question about "Kandahar Cigar Club"



## Gronk (5 Aug 2009)

Hi Folks, 
              Did a search on yahoo & this site - Couldn't find anything. 
   What is the Kandahar Cigar Club?
   
   The reason I'm asking is: I received as a gift what appear to be 2 unit badges from someone who just returned from the sandbox. The first badge is a OMLT/ 1/205 BDE patch with the Canadian & Afghan flags with the words "Brothers In Arms" in English & Arabic(?) and a bayonet in the center. The other one, that I'm curious about, is a tan badge with the words "Kandahar Cigar Club" on it and a silhouette of a Winston Churchill looking figure smoking a cigar. 
   Any ideas?


----------



## MikeL (5 Aug 2009)

It would be Pashtu on the OMLT patch.  As for the Ciger Club could just be some random thing or an inside joke, etc. Theres a couple places on KAF that make up all kinds of patches.


----------



## dapaterson (5 Aug 2009)

I misread the title and thought "When did Vern go to KAF?"

So much for the Kandahar Cougar Club...


----------



## blacktriangle (6 Aug 2009)

There's a group on Facebook with the same name. It's a closed group.


----------



## Franko (6 Aug 2009)

Probably some KAFers made it up.

Regards


----------



## Gunner98 (6 Aug 2009)

When I left the sandbox in Dec 08 there was a multi-national group from CJ1/CJ3/CJ4/CIED that met on Saturday Nights (started in Oct) to watch a movie and then smoke big fat stinky cigars on the CJ1 balcony inside RC_S Admin compound.  They had become a small, loud but tight group.  Perhaps this may be the club of which you speak.


----------



## Spanky (6 Aug 2009)

Ask the guy that gave you the badges?


----------



## Gronk (6 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the info,
                            The badges were dropped off at the Legion for me by the soldier's father. It was a gesture of thanks for sending him care packages during his tour. I have mounted them in a picture frame and will hang them in the Legion.


----------

